# Frozen Rats reptile food



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all 

Can anyone tell me what price I should charge for frozen rats to reptile shops I don't want to get ripped off but don't wanna go in to heavy any help appreciated 

Size 

Pups/pinkies
Fuzzies
S weaner
L weaner
S rat
L rat

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Check out what the two main wholesalers charge and try to go somewhere around that. If you're breeding yourself then you can charge something of a premium for UK bred stock etc.


----------



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi thanks I cannot seem to find any prices online what prices do u sell at private message me if you can


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

@Jouk, not to be funny or anything but no-one should go out their way to look for you when its right on your doorstep,
Go to google,
Search frozen rats for sale and currently there are 1,760,000 results,
The first 4 links have prices on their website 

If you need a size guide as some work with weights not categories then









Gary


----------



## DWABrett72 (Jun 7, 2013)

I recommend FrozenReptile


----------

